

Explain xkcd - skbohra123
http://www.explainxkcd.com/

======
tomstuart
I lament the loss of <http://xkcdexplained.com/> (and
<http://xkcdexplainedexplained.tumblr.com/>). Perhaps
<http://plover.net/~bonds/asdf.html> is enough.

------
gghh
sometimes you do have to resort to it, especially if you aren't from US.
Having said that, Randall Munroe is one of my favorite -- wait for it... --
writers.

